# broke ear on reverse gate



## curt67 (Jul 29, 2012)

I bent one of the pins that hold my gate on and was trying to straighten it and broke the ear off where my linkage connects on the gate. #-o 
Does anyone know a good welder that I can get to weld this ear back on?
I am in northwest STL.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 29, 2012)

Contractors Welding in Rock Hill is the absolute best welders in the STL area in my opinion.

https://www.contractorswelding.com


----------



## curt67 (Jul 29, 2012)

bulldog said:


> Contractors Welding in Rock Hill is the absolute best welders in the STL area in my opinion.
> 
> https://www.contractorswelding.com


Thanks, I will give them a try!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 9, 2012)

What the Bulldog said. I've used them,top notch work and reasonable price. In my opinion.


----------



## curt67 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dropped it off at 6:30 this morning and they called me at 9:00 and said it was ready.
Did a good job welding it also!!


----------

